# 2 horse trailer with dressing room Collin Arndt



## hmanure (Sep 27, 2010)

I bought a 3 horse trailer so i am selling my 2 horse. I hope it is ok to advertise here. Located in Harrisburg pa 2 horse with dressing room 1994 collin arndt. Don't let the age fool you, this trailer is in great shape. Dressing room has locking door, wood built in shelves, tack hangers and 2 saddle racks, carpted. Horse area is 7' tall, floor in great shape. padded dividers etc. 2 escape doors 6500 EMAIL ME AT [email protected] IF YOU WANT MORE INFO


----------



## hmanure (Sep 27, 2010)

bump still available


----------

